# youtube problem



## hog12345 (Jun 14, 2022)

i have iphone se 1 gen and have youtube on it, and the problem is that it only shows one comment on every video and it says there are a lot of comments, check photos 
idk on what forum to post this so feel free to change it
thanks sincerely
HOG


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 14, 2022)

Update your firmware and also youtube app itself or upgrade to a better phone such as Pine

Report problem to apple and youtube

Or try and remove then reinstall the youtube app


----------

